# Netscape Navigator



## Yard Ape (12 Feb 2001)

I‘ve noticed that some of the war diary features (like the ability to type a post or a reply) do not work through netscape navigator.  I have tried on a few different computers, using the latest edition of the program.  Is there a fix for this problem?

 Yard Ape


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Feb 2001)

Yard Ape,

This repy was posted using the latest version of Netsape [Netscape 6 Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.0; en-US; m18) Gecko/20010131 Netscape6/6.01].

Everything seems to be working as it does with IE so far. (Slowly, that is...)

Do you get any error messages? At what point does it fail?

Thanks


----------



## McG (12 Feb 2001)

I thought I‘d check this on my own computer when I read it.  I cannot speak for Yard Ape, but I know that in Netscape Comunicator 4.72 (the latest version one can get for free), the block in which you type your message does not load.  The "select forum" menu at the bottom of each page does not load properly; it prints all the options out horozontaly across the screen so you can‘t select any.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Feb 2001)

Thanks for the info. I‘ll definitely check into this. I downloaded Netscape 6.01, which I thought was the latest free version, but I will freely admit to reading only enough to get me through the process.

If you (or anyone) has any additional information that may be pertinent, please let me know. In the mean time, I will continue to dig.

Thanks


----------



## McG (13 Feb 2001)

Mike,
I‘ve downloaded the Netscape Navigator version which you used to make your reply to Yard Ape‘s initial concern.  Unfortunatly, I cannot say that this is a fix for the problem to Netscape users as I cannot get to anywhere on this site except the home page.  The links to the left do not seem to function (they appear, and i can click them, but they only redraw themselves) and the changing link which usually appears below your banner is missing. Fortunatly, I am an Explorer user.

btw: is there a difference between Navigator and Communicator?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Feb 2001)

I also had the same problem with the Communicator 6.01, which seems to be a beta quality product.

I have now installed Navigator 4.72, and am able to re-produce your problem every time. It seems to be a problem with the configuration of this particlar site, as it works fine elsewhere.

I‘m doing some digging and I hope to find out what‘s going on shortly.

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## Yard Ape (14 Feb 2001)

I was on a Unix machine, but the problem is the same as the described by McG about Comunicator 4.72.  I don‘t remember the version number.

 Yard Ape


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2001)

I haven‘t made much headway on this particular problem, but I just wanted to let you all know that it is still being worked on. It‘s a very unusual type of problem...

If I make any progress, I‘ll let you know.

Thanks all.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Feb 2001)

Good news, the problem is resolved. (I am posting this message using Netscape 4.72.)

Thanks for your patience everyone, and if you find any other problems, please post them.


----------



## Andyboy (5 Mar 2001)

Because the computers here at school have Netscape I have been forced to lurk quite a bit. Thanks for fixing this irritating quirk.


----------



## Xavier Basora (12 Apr 2002)

Hi all:
I don‘t know if this a common problem. I use Netscape 6,2,1 and when I go to the site teh menu doesn‘t always load.I found that the best way to ‘force‘ the menu to appear is to hit the entre button and that refreshed the page with the menu.
Any idea? Does the menu use JAVAscript?
Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Apr 2002)

Hi Xavier,

I just switched the menu system today... Are you having problems with the new one or the old one?

Thanks

Edit: The old one used JavaScript, but the new one doesn‘t. I was hoping to fix some problems by moving away from the JavaScript.


----------



## enfield (12 Apr 2002)

I‘m actually having that problem more now, though I‘ve encountered it more in the past day or so.
I kinda liked the old menu better, made it faster to go to the War Diary (not that the extra few seconds it takes is a big deal)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Apr 2002)

Ok, I‘ll gather up some more feedback, and either fix the problems or go back to the old menu. As for getting to The War Diary quickly, I always just go direct to  http://wardiary.cdnarmy.ca    

Cheers


----------



## Doug VT (13 Apr 2002)

If you just want to go the War Diary, the url is,

  http://army.ca/forums

This will give you a whole screen view of the War Diary without the menu on the side.


----------



## enfield (13 Apr 2002)

Ah, great, thanks. I‘ll use that from now on.

Incidentally, the menu wouldn‘t load at all for me today.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Apr 2002)

Ok, so I‘ll have to try to fix things up. What browser are you using? I suspect it‘s a compatibility issue.

Also, do you know if you have cookies enabled?

Thanks


----------

